# Eight Go Rallying BBC 2 Know



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic car rally trip in Saigon:thumb: looks good


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very relaxed safety.

The girls were loosely wearing the harness seatbelts. Roll cages and no helmets isn't safe at all either. I'm surprised they were sent on the special timed stage. 

Absolutely zero mechanical knowledge or sympathy for the cars. 

Also what a poor choice of cars that aren't capable of going up the hills on the route. They also are now trying to source replacement cars. Surely someone gave this a little bit of thought that one of these old cars might have issues?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Very relaxed safety.
> 
> The girls were loosely wearing the harness seatbelts. Roll cages and no helmets isn't safe at all either. I'm surprised they were sent on the special timed stage.
> 
> ...


:lol:
Yes hill billy stuf but I bet planned so more issues, in true google box style before it happened I said to wife she was going to roll the mini as kemp was pushing with little to no experience.
Have to say I enjoyed it a lot to do with the driving roads:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The route must be amazing. They should show more of that.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I do a lot of Classic car rallies around the UK and it is obvious that the producers either (a) have never done one and have no idea how to prepare and what can go wrong or, much more likely, (b) they know exactly what can happen and have set the competitors up for failure because it makes good TV! 

I'll keep watching though, so I guess they did know what they were doing.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

When is this on?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> When is this on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It started on Sunday at 9pm.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bump for tonight. It's just started now.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought this was rubbish and cancelled the series link 10minutes into the first one.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The idea was good, the execution has been poor. 

The replacement cars are hardly in fitting of the event. Refusing to drive 25 year old Pajeros is laughable. 

Get all the hairy hanging things out the car windows when the camera is facing out of the window looking at the scenery. Show more of the scenery. 

For an hour show they really don't cover much. The narrator is also as dull as dishwater.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

GSD said:


> I thought this was rubbish and cancelled the series link 10minutes into the first one.


I had really high hopes for this series. I ended up doing exactly the same as you, even before they set off in the cars.

I might just dip back into it to see the scenery.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> I had really high hopes for this series. I ended up doing exactly the same as you, even before they set off in the cars.
> 
> I might just dip back into it to see the scenery.
> 
> ...


They pixelated the bits of scenery you'd like most. 

They are in fascinating countries and concentrating on the wrong things. Idle chit chat in the car doesn't work when there is so much better so see.

The replacement cars are a Skoda Fabia and a Nissan Qashqui.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> The replacement cars are a Skoda Fabia and a Nissan Qashqui.


It seems to be the kind of daft thing telly producers do. A good friend filmed a TV commercial in a snooker hall aro7nd 25 years ago. It revolved around snooker, obviously, and my friend had to pot a ball, stand up, take a drink, and say "That was just great."

The TV producer didn't have the faintest idea about snooker, to the point that he genuinely didn't even know which end of the cue you hit the ball with. So all the errors in this show really don't surprise me.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Watched 2 minutes and turned off! Absolute rubbish!


----------

